
The Leica Q: A six month field test - jdnier
http://craigmod.com/sputnik/leica_q/
======
jdnier
This is one of the most interesting and convincing camera reviews – a "field
test" – I've read. Six months traveling all over the world, with beautiful,
casual results, elegantly displayed.

------
lobster_johnson
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11106078](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11106078)
(that one's 7 hours later but has 43 comments)

------
Tomte
Reusing my comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11106078](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11106078)
(is duplicate detection broken?):

Under the heading "Video": "I think the Q does video."

That's it. I love his writing style.

~~~
jdnier
Yes, I thought the same thing about his "Video" swipe. That's weird about the
duplicate; URL looks the exactly same so I don't know why I was able to post
it.

